

Feedback and Advice on R10Cipher Required - stevechol

Hi Guys<p>I have successfully launched R10Cipher IV recently and it is doing moderately well.  I'm looking for the next step for this software - what should it do to make it better, more capable, more functional, more desirable ?<p>Download for Windows, Mac and Linux here:  
http://www.r10cipher.com/<p>Any feedback appreciated, Cheers - Steve
======
adulau
Maybe I'm a bit biased ,if you launch a cryptographic product, we could expect
to have extended information of the algorithms in use and how the various
security protocols are implemented.

If not, the software/hardware has the tendency to jump into the famous "Snake
Oil" classification.

<http://www.interhack.net/people/cmcurtin/snake-oil-faq.html>

~~~
stevechol
Hi You are 100% correct. On the home page is a link to 'The Story of
R10Cipher' in there you can read the following:

'The encryption technology used by R10Cipher was also developed in the UK.
Blowfish is a keyed symmetric block cipher which was invented by ‘Security
Guru’ and renowned author, Bruce Schneier, Chief Security Technical Officer at
British Telecom, in 1993. It provides excellent encryption and will continue
to do so for the foreseeable future. Blowfish is free of patents, and back
doors, and Bruce has placed Blowfish in the public domain.

Blowfish was chosen over AES for two reasons, a) It’s a fast, secure and
respected encryption technology and b) There are still many concerns,
specifically in the USA, about the security of AES and whether a backdoor
exists to which the government has access. Whether that is true or not is
irrelevant as it is a popular public conception and using Blowfish bypasses
those doubts when selling to US customers.'

I did once have this information on the home page but most people were
completely put off by it, only the techies were interested therefore it is
there, but not jumping off the page.

Cheers - Steve

